# What is your biggest resident stream trout?



## Matt3ddsteel

Just wondering what everyone elses biggest resident stream trout are. Here's mine.


Brown Trout: 22.5"
Brook Trout: 19"
Rainbow Trout: 14"


All rivers shall remain nameless... lol.


----------



## gunrod

Not nearly big enough but memorable:

Rainbow: about 8"
Brook: approx. 6"
Brown: 15"

The most memorable was a 14" brown. It was my first on a streamer. On the Little Manistee was throwing to some spawning steelies for two days without a hit. I had just finished Kelly Galloup's streamer book and thought I would throw one of the streamers at the steelies in hopes of agitating a strike. I threw a Grau's Tiger (tri-colored deer hair/now in the fly gallery). As soon as the fly hit the water a beautifully colored brown came out of no where (I never saw him in about 10 hrs of fishing the same 20yds of water) and slammed the fly. 

It was so exciting that I tied so many more streamers (especially Grau's Tiger). My passion this upcoming season is to streamer fish as much as possible.

Thanks for stirring a great memory Matt.


----------



## Ladykiller

Brook: 13"
Brown: 23.5" lost one a big bigger, and saw one even larger that I passed on.
Bow: dunno, not big enough to bother measuring


----------



## stelmon

I tried trout fishing last year in the paint with limited success. This year, I tried again but with the proper gear and scored. What a great hobby.

Brown: probably around 13 inches out of the bow river in banff alberta.
Rainbow: 13-14 inches out of the Mo. First 6 cast I hooked something whether it being a bass or rainbow. Second cast pulled out that bow.
Brook trout: 7 inches

What a fun year!


----------



## ausable_steelhead

My fish are not big at all , but I don't fish for them, so these were an incidental catch at best:

Brown: 8"- Caught while steelheading the Rifle during late March.
Brook: 6"- Caught out of one of the branch's of the Au Sable river during June, can't remember which one. 
Rainbow: 11"- Caught out of Lake George during July.


----------



## Neapolis

Brown - 19" - Mo between Thornapple and Hennings.
Rainbow - 15" - Big Man below Hodenpyle.
Brook - Don't know but the skunk was pretty big.


----------



## kienbaumer

Brook- 14" North fork of shoshone
Brown- 20" Two at 19" Au Sable
Rainbow 19" North Fork of the Shoshone
Yellowstone Cutthroat 19" Yellowstone River
Snake River Cutthroat 17" Hoback River


I cheat an go out west sorry


----------



## quix20

brown: 16 in

bow: 14in

lrb: 18 in (had to throw that one in there)

never caught a brookie before so i cant measure one


----------



## ZobZob

I don't really know the sizes of my catches... but it sounds like you guys need to go for brookies more. They may be smaller (than your average brown or bow) but are a challenge because they are usually in cool (spring fed) shallow creeks and are easily spooked. The U.P. has excellent brookie fishing.

I would guess 10" or so for my biggest brookie
Brown 15"
Rainbow 10" 

all guesses...

Zob


----------



## Thunderhead

Brown 24 1/4 in. 6lb. 5 oz.

Caught it at the city park on a crawler.


----------



## j_blocker

Brown- 19"

Brookie- 13"

Rainbow- 15"

All caught out of one nameless river in the lower penninsula on spawn.

Jason


----------



## sideshow

Biggest stream brown 25" 
Lake run brown 37" 
Brookie 14"
Rainbow... I was thinking for the last day or so that wow I never have caught a big bow other than a steelhead and a few 15-18" fish out west.. then it hit me! What a memory Im always forgetting things. I caught a huge bow in alaska while fishing for kings. It took down a whole king size spin and glow like nothing!! 

So... my largest rainbow! 26"
Cutt throat trout 20"

I have all the pictures of them up on my members pictures gallery except the 26" rainbow it had to go right back in and I had a camera not to far but everyone was extremely strict about length of time keeping those fish held up to take pictures and things.


----------



## riverboy

brown- several 17" to 18" Still fishing for that 20"+

Brookie- 10" Small UP stream

Bow- 8" mainstem Ausable


----------



## HATCHBOMB

Brown: 22.5"

Bow: 22" (not steelhead)

Brook: 12"

Cutt: 19"


----------



## BFTrout

Browns: 2 @23" hex hatch and zoo cougar
Brook: 15" woolysculpin
RBT: 18" mouse

rolled a two pigs last year. . .estimated low 30's, one in the San Juan, and one in MI. 

BFTrout


----------



## Steve

Brown: 15"
Rainbow: 10"
Brook: 9-10"

Of all of them I probably enjoyed catching the brook trout the most.


----------



## dieseldude

brown--->10"
brook---->7"
rainbow--13"
all these fish were just bonus fish while steelhead/salmon fishing.
i have caught a few lake run browns ranging from 14-19 lbs.


----------



## rookie1

Brown 15"
Brook 7"
Rainbow 10"


----------



## binkley

Brown: 18" S. Branch AuSable
Brook: 8" N. Branch AuSable
Bow: 14" Hiwassee R., Tennessee

Enjoyed catching the brookie most. Love fishing the N. Br.

Bink


----------



## Black Ghost

Brown - 20" 

Rainbow - 16"

Brook - 13"


----------



## MIBIGHNTR

SA - 

Too bad you didn't have a better, more experienced, seasoned netter with you on that trip!

A fish of that size must have been in a sizeable river, why didn't you just play him out and gently beach him?

Did you horse him, Ace?

Bahahaha......


----------



## SA ULTRA MAG

MIBIGHNTR,



> Too bad you didn't have a better, more experienced, seasoned netter with you on that trip!


Yes, it is too bad but my brother was home watching his pregnant wife watch TV.  

Thanks Bro....maybe this year.  

Pat


----------



## MIBIGHNTR

Sorry, but my netting expertise may have been needed at home too!   

Luckily it wasn't!  

Mark


----------



## FlyBoy

20.5" brown, 13" brookie, 15" rainbow


----------



## marco

Brown 19"

Rainbow 14"

Brook 15"


----------



## Steely-Head

I just saw your compliment Mickey, thanks. It was quite a rush catching that fish.


----------



## gonefishin146

Brown=19 inches back in north carolina=copper john

Brook=20 inches in the garden river canada=olive conehead streamer

Rainbow=21 inches north carolina again=bead head prince nymph

cut-throat=18 inches in jackson hole=hopper


----------



## CMUmallory

Biggest hmm.....

Brown Trout: 18 inches, Pigeon River off a black roostertail. I want something around 20 this year.

Rainbow: Caught a beautiful 24 incher in a secret lake up north a few years ago. In a river it was a 17 inch bow caught in Wilsons Creek, NC where i lived for many years.

Brookie: How about a beautiful 13 incher caught on the black river off a white spinner. Also many 13-15 inchers caught in Wilsons Creek, NC as well.


----------



## Stephen

Brown = 21" PM by Gleasons-Stonefly Nymph
Rainbow = 20 1/2" Muskegon- Gray Drake Comparadun
Brookie = 14" In the UP-Hopper pattern


----------



## Dawg

Michigan Fish:
Brook 16" crawler
Brown 8" olive
Rainbow 9" mepps

Washington:
Dolly Varden 14" mepps


----------



## huntermike

brown: 16" BM 
bow: 17" BM
chrome: 16lb...length unknown(double strip pink male)
BM most beautifull thing ever
brookie: 14" native creek spec in canada...5ft wide creek
first fish on fly rod ever 

...im only 16 so i plan on blowing away those personal bests
...by the way i caught the brookie after a successfull bear hunt.


----------



## kingfisher2

Largest Stream Brown: 26 1/2" 

I've caught several throughout the years, but this one will always be in my mind as the toughest fight of all. It nearly spooled me twice, rapped me several times around logs(one I had to put my rig in the water and around to clear my line) and fought for a good half hour. Another memorable fact: It was the last time I fished with my best buddy....dad.

Marc


----------



## Lunker

Awesome Post!

Bow- 18 1/2 - local lake in November white roadrunner
Brookie- 11 - caught lots that day on Gold Panther martins manistee area little creek
Golden- 13 1/2 local lake
Brown- 11 same little creek Gold Panther Martins


----------



## sideshow

here ya go


----------



## dongiese

22.5" Rainbow Trout caught on night Crawler


----------



## HATCHBOMB

here's sideshow's pic...


----------



## subocto

brook: 13.5" butterfield creek, trib of muskegon near higgins most beautiful fish ive ever seen! 
rainbow: 16" 
brown: 16"

cant wait to land some this season.


----------



## hesslakeman

14.5 Brown out of the Pine River by Luther on spawn. 3rd year trout fishing opening day. Wish I had a color scanner at work and I would post a picture. It's looking at me right now.


----------



## Ranger Ray

Brown: 23"

Brook: 17.5"

Rainbow: 25.5"


----------



## rabbit whacker

Brown: 19" The creek was about as wide as he was long.

Brook: 8"


----------

